# Wie schaut ihr eigentlich so aus?



## lUpuS (16. September 2001)

Ok, es interessiert mich einfach, wie jemand aussieht, mit dem/der ich irgendwie zu tuen habe... (genetüsch bedüngt) also, zeigt euch mal, man muss ja keine kommentare zu den Bildern schreiben, denke ich brauch man auch nicht, würde nur gerne mal wissen, wie jeder so ausschaut, hoffe ihr könnt mich verstehen  ...und wer was dagegen hat, braucht einfach nichts zu schreiben, ist ja alles freiwillig hier... 

ok, ich mache denn mal DEN ANFANG und hoffe ich werde einige andere zu Gesicht bekommen  (war im urlaub letztes jahr, also schon was älter, hab leider kein neues)

ok, baba lUpuS


----------



## PI930N (16. September 2001)

Habe leider nur ganz alte Bilder von mir...muss bei gelegenheit mal weider ein neues machen...


----------



## gremmlin (16. September 2001)

hihi..cooler thread...werd da auch was zeigen gleub ich (hoffe es glaubt niemand dass man eingebildet ist wenn man ein Bild von sich herzeigt)

muss nur bei einem Freudn einscannen...


----------



## shiver (16. September 2001)

okidokili......... mach ich halt auchma


----------



## ghaleon (16. September 2001)




----------



## shiver (16. September 2001)

@ghaleon:
sag dass du single bist, bitte!


----------



## ghaleon (16. September 2001)

ich bin single


----------



## T00L (16. September 2001)

Hab leider keine anderen Bilder von mir!Sorry

Bild 

Bild 2


----------



## NeoX (16. September 2001)

*...*

@ghaleon

sach mal is das nen karnevals foto oder rennst du immer so rum???


----------



## shiver (16. September 2001)

hey nix gegen gothics!!!


----------



## ghaleon (16. September 2001)

ich hasse fasching
klar renn ich immer so rum


----------



## Psyclic (16. September 2001)

na nu postet ma fleißig weiter  ... ich hab leider gerade kein photo da ... aber kommt noch .. versprochen


----------



## Quentin (16. September 2001)

einen ähnlichen thread gabs schon mal irgendwo (zu faul zum suchen, sorry)

naja, sorry das ich mich mal im gfx forum melde (was habe ich hier zu suchen? *g*)

==> http://195.16.227.30/quentin/img/me4.jpg
==> http://ims.xsite.at/quentin/greece/pix/pages/beide_thomas_relaxter_blick.htm (der linke *g*)


----------



## Double M (16. September 2001)

Die Bilder sind vom Donnerstag. Wir haben halt neue Bilder für die Vereinshomepage gemacht:
Klick
Ich bin der Kleine dünne mit der 21.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich euch das zumuten kann. Naja, von mir aus. Aber ich hab euch gewarnt 

P.s. der Typ (13 oder 14 Jahre)der die Bilder gemacht hatt will mal Fotograph werden.
 da darf er die Kamera aber nicht so schräg halten


----------



## Psyclic (16. September 2001)

> Ich bin der Kleine dünne mit der 21.



.. hätt dich fast übersehn


----------



## HeRaTiK (16. September 2001)

<img src="http://www.heratik.de/me.jpg">

that´s me :]


----------



## lUpuS (16. September 2001)

@tool

FF Rulez *lach


----------



## NeoX (16. September 2001)

*...*

@ghaleon

gibts eigentlich irgend etwas was du nicht hasst???


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (17. September 2001)

@neox leute die keine toleranz besitzen ? (achtung ironie )


----------



## lUpuS (17. September 2001)

*lach*
naja, ok, ich sag nichts,... *fg*


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (17. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *okidokili......... mach ich halt auchma  *



du erinnerst mich volle kanne hat shirleymanson =)


----------



## HeRaTiK (17. September 2001)

*eeeeeeeeeeeek*
ghaleon hat ja lippenstift...

/me rennt weg....


----------



## shiver (17. September 2001)

@zack:

dem einzigen manson dem ich ähnlich seh, is wahrscheinlich marilyn


----------



## force2k1 (17. September 2001)

*myself*

so dann mal ein bild von mir:


<a href="http://www.pixel-style.net" target="_blank"><img src="http://web143.webbox100.domainbox.de/pixel-style/img/myself.jpg" border="0"></a>


----------



## Patrick Kamin (17. September 2001)

*-*

<- Klick hier ->


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (17. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *@zack:
> 
> dem einzigen manson dem ich ähnlich seh, is wahrscheinlich marilyn    *


nnnäääääää  shirley kommt schon nah, die helle haut und die haarfarbe. ... hm jo


----------



## Psyclic (17. September 2001)

and here ... i am


----------



## lUpuS (17. September 2001)

*iiiiiiiiiiih*

@psyclic

war da n bißchen blut auf der kamera? ist ja bäh! *lach


----------



## ghaleon (17. September 2001)

> @neox leute die keine toleranz besitzen ? (achtung ironie )



wiso sollte ich die nicht hassen 



> @ghaleon gibts eigentlich irgend etwas was du nicht hasst???



was fuer ne frage 
natuerlich


----------



## lUpuS (17. September 2001)

magst du kekse@ghaleon *nerv*


----------



## shiver (17. September 2001)

@psyclic:

sieht ja voll kewl aus....... wie versprochen noch ein pic von shiver mit ein klitzekleines bissi goth-make-up (nur ein bissi, sonst fallen hier alle in ohnmacht  )


----------



## lUpuS (17. September 2001)

hassu aber jetzt nicht wegen dem ghaleon aufgelegt, oder etwa doch? Sollte ich vielleicht auch mal machen... *lach*


----------



## KidInAKagE (17. September 2001)

*dann will ich wohl auch ma....*

So, jetzt wo hier jeder ein Pic postet werd ich das wohl auch ma machen, meckert bloß net über die qualität des bildes, die ist nämlich zum kotzen ich weiß. Aber dafür hab ich es auch gerad frisch gemacht!


So, wer jetzt sehen will wie ich mit grippe ausschau soll ma Hier klicken!!! 


Rock on,
KidInAKagE


----------



## NeoX (17. September 2001)

*...*

@lUpuS

natürlich hat sie das nür für ihn getan...
ich glaub da entwickelt sich was...
verliebt verlobt verheiratet...

*sfg*

ich glaub ich such jetzt lieber das weite... *ssssssssfg*


----------



## lUpuS (17. September 2001)

@NeoX
heeeeeeeeeeeey, warte auf mich *fg
achnee, kannst schon mal vor gehen, aber sag bescheid, wenn du das weite gefunden hast, okay?


----------



## HeRaTiK (17. September 2001)

euheuhe... psy voll im jigga style... schaut fett aus... 

shiver = cute )

kiddy = cute, too und gute besserung... öhm bin übrigens auch voll vergrippt... 

*hust*


----------



## lUpuS (17. September 2001)

@heratik
musstest du eigentlich so posten, dass immer wenn ich seite 2 betrete angst bekomme? *lach


----------



## HeRaTiK (17. September 2001)

war keine absicht... hab mich selber immer erschreckt...

euheuheuhe...

hey..wo sind die anderen???


----------



## lUpuS (17. September 2001)

**hehe**

*hehe* genau ihr anderen, zeigt euer wahres gesicht *g


----------



## NeoX (17. September 2001)

*...*

@lUpuS
ich fühl mich wie dr kimble...
wie fühlst du dich???


----------



## lUpuS (17. September 2001)

öhm, also ich fühl mich wie ein GNATZ *g* ...frag bitte nicht was das ist...


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (17. September 2001)

/me rennt weg und bleibt für immer weg von diesem thread


----------



## KidInAKagE (17. September 2001)

also ich find heratik schaut cool aus! So ferig ende!!!!!


----------



## NeoX (17. September 2001)

*...*

@lUpuS

wir sollten im smalltalk nen neuen thread aufmachen...

wie wärs mit verliebt verlobt verheiratet???

aso...
bevor ichs vergesse was is gnatz???


----------



## lUpuS (17. September 2001)

also, werd mal ne gute definition für einen gnatz suchen...
ja, eröffne du mal bitte den thread


----------



## Duddle (17. September 2001)

@heratik:

ich hätt richtig schiss wenn ich dir in ner dunklen ecke begegnen würde...


mfg
Duddle


----------



## NeoX (17. September 2001)

*...*

ich glaub ich warte noch nen bissl...
solange bis sich einer vom liebespaar geäußert hat...


----------



## lUpuS (17. September 2001)

*hehe* die werden jetzt schweigen!!! 


*psssssssssssssssssssssssst*


----------



## Patrick Kamin (17. September 2001)

*-*

Hey Leute, verkuppeln kommt nie gut  

Kann schnell in die "Hose" gehen


----------



## gremmlin (17. September 2001)

jetzt wirds da langsam org.....

wie wärs mit bireferlschreiben...?

muss mein foto einscannen..hab ich noch immer net gemacht..aber es kommt noch


----------



## NeoX (17. September 2001)

*...*

@TimeFlash

was heißt denn hier verkuppeln???
da haben sich 2 gesucht und gefunden... *sfg*
tja wo die liebe hinfällt!!!


----------



## lUpuS (17. September 2001)

...da wächst kein gras mehr, oder wie war das... *fg


----------



## Scalé (17. September 2001)

@Heratik:
Irgendwie erinnerst du mich an nen Schauspieler.

@all: Hier mein Bild: (schäm) Hier 

oder was zum gruseln: Hier


----------



## lUpuS (17. September 2001)

> oder was zum gruseln: Hier



@head

ich dachte erlich da kommt jetzt noch dein unterkörper *fg


----------



## Scalé (17. September 2001)

Ich kann mir nich vorstellen das der so schlimm aussieht wie das bild (hoff ich doch mal )


----------



## HeRaTiK (17. September 2001)

hehe....

ich schau doch normal gar nich so aus eyy...


<img src="http://www.heratik.de/boo1.jpg"> 

so schau ich meistens aus...


@ heady: hey head... was treibst du so alles vor deiner webcam? euheuhe...


----------



## NeoX (17. September 2001)

*...*

würde jetzt auch noch einer angst haben wenns dunkel is???
ich denke nicht...
also...
nix wird so heiß gegessen wies gekocht wird


----------



## Scalé (17. September 2001)

@heratik: ich glaube nicht das du wissen möchtest was ich vor meiner webcam treibe


----------



## HeRaTiK (17. September 2001)

hehe...

@ scaryHeady: hehe damn nice!


----------



## halo[one of three] (17. September 2001)

@ head: ich weiß an wenn dich der heratik auf dem einen bild erinnert, nämlich an den einen da von ballermann 6 .... ich weiß gar net wie der heißt, ist auf keinen fall bös gemeint... denn der heratik und ich sind seid langem ein liebespaar...


adios,
frOst


----------



## HeRaTiK (17. September 2001)

verdammt... jetzt wissns alle...


----------



## coluber (17. September 2001)

tag zusammen, hier bin ich 

hier ein nettes, freundliches 
freundlich 

hier ein nicht so ferundliches.
hatte gerade durchgemacht und war saumüde, sorry%) 

nicht so freundlich 

hoffe ihr seid nicht zu geschockt 

greetings


----------



## Vargr (17. September 2001)

@HeRaTiK : Cooler Avatar !!!
Ich wollte ja auch ein Bild von mir hier posten aber
1. Mein Scanner ist :> 
2. Ich hier nicht als Board Frankenstein abgestempelt werde will :{} 
Nur soviel, hab ca. 10 Kg Blech im Gesicht ( Nein, keine Zahnspange ) lange schwarze Haare und auch "Gruft" ( Naja eigentlich nicht aber so nennen "normalos" wohl alle Leute die schwarz rumlaufen  )
Hoffe das langt ( fürs erste ).


----------



## shiver (18. September 2001)

@neox und lupus......

hört auf, mist zu erzählen sonst............. *$§$**%$§*


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (18. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von halo[one of three] _
> *@ head: ich weiß an wenn dich der heratik auf dem einen bild erinnert, nämlich an den einen da von ballermann 6 .... ich weiß gar net wie der heißt, ist auf keinen fall bös gemeint... denn der heratik und ich sind seid langem ein liebespaar...
> 
> 
> ...



MARIO????


----------



## Psyclic (18. September 2001)

man ihr seid ja alles voll die alten säcke *g* <- ( nich bös gemeint )
... und shiver fühl dich jetzt nich angesprochen ... midlife crisis mit 20 is hard


----------



## Scalé (18. September 2001)

alt? mit 16 bin ich der jüngste in meiner Klasse


----------



## force2k1 (18. September 2001)

*15*

ich bin 15 werde jetzt am 4 Oktober 16 !


----------



## shiver (18. September 2001)

vieeeeeeeeelen dank dass ihr mich an mein alter hier erinnert. aber nicht vom threat ablenken........ bilder posten!!!!!


----------



## SynDrome (18. September 2001)

*huh*

jo psylic wieso midlife crisis?
hehe du bist ja wohl voll der DJ oder MC oder wie man das nennt HARRHARR *nich ab kann* =)


----------



## Lord Rabe (18. September 2001)

huorhmmmmmmm






and death eternal...


L.R.


----------



## gremmlin (18. September 2001)

sympathischer junger mann...hatt sicher ein fröhliches heiteres leben!!  


mehrmehrmehr..will mehr sehen!!


----------



## Quentin (19. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von gremmlin _
> *hatt sicher ein fröhliches heiteres leben!!*



oder einfach nur ein besseres weltbild als der teil der menschheit der bunt herumläuft und krampfhaft optimistisch (/blind) ist....


----------



## HeRaTiK (19. September 2001)

woosh...

ich find das bild rockt eyy...

geilomatik...


----------



## Psyclic (19. September 2001)

@ syndrom ... DJ ?? MUAHAHA nie im leben .... 
              MC ?? nich wirklich LOL ....

ich hör mir lieber die werke der jenigen an


----------



## SynDrome (19. September 2001)

*na*

auf deinem bild siehst du zu mindest arg wie so einer aus hrhr.


----------



## Lord Rabe (19. September 2001)

@Gremmlin: Mein Leben mag vielleicht nicht "heiter & fröhlich" sein in dem Sinne wie du dir das Vorstellst, was nicht heissen soll, das mir diese Begriffe fremd sind....nur beschränken sich diese Momente des Glücks und der Fröhlichkeit eher auf spezielle Momente, einmalige Augenblicke die es wert sind sich darüber dann auch ganz besonders zu freuen, wenn man so will, eine Art filter gegen den "gute-laune-überschuss" in der Welt...

Meinst du es ist sinnvoll sich den ganzen tag über eine tolle Zensur zu freuen ?(im gleichenmaße über schlechte zu weinen ?) wegen einem besonders gelungenen torschuss im sport deine freunde anzurufen udn die nächsten zwei wochen damit zu prahlen ? (ich weiss, ich übertreibe jetzt, aber du siehst schon was ich meine...) Meine Vorstellung von glück und Fröhlichkeit mag auf einer anderen Lebensauffassung beruhen, mein allgemeines Verhalten gegenüber der Welt ist ein eher abwartend, skeptisches, erwarte nichts positives, du könntest böse auf die fresse fallen, schau erstmal was passiert...viele menschen, selbst die die mich gut kennen schockiert meine häufig für sie völlig unverständliche sarkastisch/zynische Betrachtungsweise...nichtsdestotrotz kann auch ich der welt durchaus postives abgewinnen, Momente, wie das eintauchen in einen powderhang nach 6 stunden aufstieg, wenn dir der schnee um die ohren fliegt, du bis zur hüfte im Schnee versinkst und einen turn anch dem anderen ziehst, ein abend auf der terrasse bei gutem essen, endlosen gesprächen bis um 5 uhr früh, ein winziges detail in einem bild, ein grossartiger song, eine flüchtige berührung, das gefühl nach einem langen tag in der brandung nach hause zu kommen, aufs bett zu fallen, völlig fertig, aber bis in die letzte nervenfaser glücklich,... bei nacht an deck zu liegen und mit einem lieben menschen endlosen sternschnuppenregen bei einer guten portion heu (*g*) zu genießen, bis zur morgendämmerung zu gfxen und dabei ein wirklich geiles pic zu machen... es gibt durchaus momente im leben die mich durchunddurch glücklich machen, sie mögen nicht sehr häufig sein, aber wenn sie da sind, dann richtig, so reichen mir diese wenigen, bis zum letzten tropfen ausgekosteten augenblicke um mich zu einem durchaus fröhlichen menschen zu machen, das mag mein umfeld aufgrund meiner sonst eher als dunkel zu bezeichnenden gemütsverfassung vielleicht nicht mitbekommen, doch was kümmern mich das ?



L.R.


----------



## ghaleon (19. September 2001)

jo da kann ich dir nur beipflichten lord rabe
vor allem das mit dem heu kann ich nachvollziehen 

so hier ein paar pics von mir
1 2 3 4 5 6


----------



## Psyclic (19. September 2001)

ganz deiner meinung lord...

vor allem das mit dem powderhang )))))


----------



## gremmlin (19. September 2001)

schon mal was von ironie gehört Mister Gothic?

edit:::

achja..geiler beitrag!! hab ihn mir erst jetzt durchgelesen und bin absolut deiner meinung..das vorher war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint aber hast du sichtlich nicht so verstanden...

P.S.: das gefühl wenn du einen powderhang als erster fährst und irgendwo willkürlich deine line ziehst is so ein wahnsinn...da holt dich dein flow ein de fühlst nichts mehr...wenn du unten bist weißt du nicht was du gerade gemacht hast aber du weißt dass es eines der geilsten gefühle der welt sind...

sowas ähnliches ist es beim surfen....einfach deinen kick holen und den flow genießen!!

edit:::


----------



## daGo (19. September 2001)

*it's me*

hab den thread erst jetzt gesehen.
dann wer ich mal

that's me:






is a bissl klein ich weiß, aber n anderes find ich grad nich,
ich schau nochmal...


DoSSio


----------



## ghaleon (19. September 2001)

irgendwie erinnerst du mich an jemanden aus meinem kaff


----------



## gremmlin (20. September 2001)

so..hab jetzt mal mein pic gescannt.

den unteren bereich hab ich absichtlich weglassen  

..mal sehen vielleicht find ich noch ein farbenfroheres ;-) 

Gremmlin


----------



## Tribalman (20. September 2001)

Irgendwie komisch, Euch Alle so zu sehen. Ich hab mir Euch
ganz anders vorgestellt. Fast so, als wenn man ein Buch
gelesen hat und dann den Film sieht...

/me No.1 
/me No.2 

Außerdem hab ich euch Alle für älter gehalten .

Gut Nacht auch
Tribalman


----------



## Vargr (20. September 2001)

@Lord Rabe : Cooles pic und ich muss mich einer Einstellung anschließen ( teilweise ).
@gremmlin : Du siehst fast aus wie ne Frau oder bist du eine *IndieNesselnsetz*
@ghaleon : Auch sehr coole pics.


----------



## Quentin (20. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Vargr _
> *@gremmlin : Du siehst fast aus wie ne Frau oder bist du eine *IndieNesselnsetz**




LOL!

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, auf dem bild steht "ENJOYS *HIS* LIFE"

his = eng. = sein (sein leben)
her = eng. = ihr (ihr leben)

klar? *g*

höhö...

könnte ja auch sein das gremmlin kein englisch kann  heheehehe


----------



## gremmlin (20. September 2001)

ich kann englisch

edit:::

hier bin ich vor nem halben jahr..mit kürzeren haaren ohne zopf...






edit:::


----------



## ghaleon (20. September 2001)

schon besser jetzt kann man eindeutig sehen das er ne frau is


----------



## NeoX (20. September 2001)

*...*

da muß ich ghaleon aber mal zustimmen...
das is ja ne tussie... *kannste nicht mekkan* *sfg*


----------



## Lord Rabe (20. September 2001)

naja, ghaleons geschlecht kann man auf einigen der bilder auch nur erahnen....*rotfl*


----------



## NeoX (20. September 2001)

*...*

wenn wir dann schonmal dabei sind geschlechter zu verteilen...
wir wärs mit: es oder englisch it oder shemale???

*joke*


----------



## HeRaTiK (20. September 2001)

*eeeeeeeek*

/me runs away...


----------



## .dH. (20. September 2001)

wow, als ich das erste Bild gesehen hab... "Hui, noch ne Frau hier aufm Board!!" Sorry, aber du kannst net beahupten das das erste Bild so richtig "männlich" ist!!


----------



## Tribalman (21. September 2001)

Ich hab mich eh schon gewundert, wie viele Frauen
hier mit von der Partie sind.

Anyway, ich glaub mir sind feminine Züge bei ´nem
Mann lieber, als umgekehrt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tribalman


----------



## ghaleon (21. September 2001)

tja da hat rabe mich wohl eiskalt erwischt
aber das is in realitaet auch so
min 50 % der leute die mich zume ersten mal treffen denken ich sei w
was mich aber ungeheuer stolz macht


----------



## lUpuS (21. September 2001)

*hmpf* ich wurd noch nie für ne frau gehalten *fg*

@ghaleon
interessiert mch mal, wieso es dich stolz macht, möchtest du so áussehen? (ist nicht negativ gemeint)


----------



## PI930N (21. September 2001)

ich wurde als ich in der 5. oder 6. klasse war mal in in ein starßenbahn von einer oma für ein mädel gehalten...meine ganzen kumpels waren dabei...das war sowas von peinlich hehe...

wenn mir das heute passieren würde was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann 
dann würd ich den spass mitmachen und die leute verarschen hehe


----------



## lUpuS (21. September 2001)

da fällt es mir wieder ein, es soll mal folgendes passiert sein (ich war damals noch so klein, dass ich es heute nur von erzählungen weiß...)

Meine Mutter ist mit mir spazieren gegangen, ich war damals noch sehr klein, glaube sogar noch im kinderwagen, dann kam so ne andere frau mit nem kind vorbei, schaute in den kinderwagen und sagte:"guck mal klausi*, wär das keine schöne braut für dich..." *hmpf*

*Name wurde geändert


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (21. September 2001)

So jetzt einer der ganz Jungen auf dem Board! (Vielleicht der jüngste!) Ich werd am Montag 13 als das Bild is zwar n bissl älter aber naja! Ich hoff ma ich krieg nich zu viele off-topics!


----------



## Quentin (21. September 2001)

@t&p:
ich seh kein bild?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (21. September 2001)

Ja sorry Quentin! Wollts zuerst noch verkleinern! Und dann hab ichs halt nochma kurz rausgenommen doch jetzt isses drin!


----------



## gremmlin (21. September 2001)

mich haben schon viele für ne frau gehalten.....zum muttertag wollt mir mal ein kleiner bub blumen schenken...eigentlich schon deppat..aber egal...

weibliche züge können an männern doch unheimlich sexy wirken..oder frauen??  

na egal....erschreckt mich zwar dass mich so viele für w halten aber was solls....is ja auch egal eigentlich...

snowboarden und surfen kann ich m und w  

greetz, gremmlin(e)


----------



## ghaleon (21. September 2001)

ich finds geil wenn maenner weibliche zuege haben 
und wenn es soweit geht das man fuer ne frau gehalten wird is es sogar noch geiler

@t&p ^^


----------



## Psyclic (21. September 2001)

*würg* *schluck* *die beine in diehand nehm und ganz schnell wegrenn*
*kotz*

sick ?????  sick !!!!!




:{} :> :-[ :_


----------



## HeRaTiK (21. September 2001)

*EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK*


/me runs away and will never come back to this thread full of freaks...


----------



## ghaleon (21. September 2001)

so schlimm is es nun auch net


----------



## shiver (21. September 2001)

weiss gar net was ihr habt....... bin ghaleons meinung...... z.b. ville valo von him, der is doch voll sexy und hat auch weibliche züge [imho]


----------



## PI930N (21. September 2001)

weibliche züge züge können vielleicht sexy sein aber das sollte man doch differenzieren...  also ich glaube kaum das eine frau nen magga mit ti**en ähmm ich meine mit brüsten sexy findet hehe... ausserdem würde ich es irgendwie traurig finden wenn man mich dauernd für ne frau halten würde...


----------



## Scalé (21. September 2001)

Naja *das* Him-Sänger ist net unbedingt sexy. 
Meine meinung is das er persönlich irgendwie nur schwul aussieht.
Sorry is meine Meinung. ;=)


----------



## shiver (21. September 2001)

ich find den scharf!!!


----------



## Scalé (21. September 2001)

jedem das seine *GGG*

aber am schlimmsten ist die musik von denen.
Früher waren sie wesentlich besser 
aber darum gehts net (schade hehe)

Nuja


----------



## shiver (21. September 2001)

tja da muss ich dir rechtgeben..... greatest lovesongs volume 666 war das beste album von denen......... und das neue ist GRAUENVOLL!


----------



## RuffRyda (21. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von HeadFragGer2K _
> *Naja das Him-Sänger ist net unbedingt sexy.
> Meine meinung is das er persönlich irgendwie nur schwul aussieht.
> Sorry is meine Meinung. ;=) *



hehehe! genau. aber irgendwie sieht der auch cool aus aber nicht sexy! :]


----------



## ghaleon (21. September 2001)

*::tutorials.de:: shoutbox*

der kerl is so geil


----------



## NeoX (21. September 2001)

*::tutorials.de:: shoutbox*

@ghaleon

du hast schon nen interessanten geschmack...
das könnte aber auch nen fetish sein oder nicht??? *g*


----------



## Rayman (21. September 2001)

*::tutorials.de:: shoutbox*







krass geil animiert


----------



## ghaleon (21. September 2001)

*str_replace wic...*

@ghaleon 

du hast schon nen interessanten geschmack... 
das könnte aber auch nen fetish sein oder nicht??? *g*

wahrscheinlich mehrere


----------



## sixx (21. September 2001)

*grafitti like s...*

lustiger thread  ...nur schade das er mir net früher aufgefalln ist    ...naja

bei gelegenheit werd ich ma eins suchen auf dem ihr mich in voller pracht bestaunen könnt :> ...das hier muss aber vorerst reichen:






[edit]
so, nun ist meine gute alte Mustek vdc100 ma wieder zum einsatz gekommen:






[/edit]


----------



## c3o (22. September 2001)




----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (22. September 2001)

*Re: grafitti like s...*



> _Original geschrieben von sixx _
> *lustiger thread  ...nur schade das er mir net früher aufgefalln ist    ...naja
> 
> bei gelegenheit werd ich ma eins suchen auf dem ihr mich in voller pracht bestaunen könnt :> ...das hier muss aber vorerst reichen:
> ...



col nocheiner mit dreadz =) auch wenss frische sind


----------



## sixx (22. September 2001)

*...hilfe! ich seh alles doppelt!!*

naja, sooo frisch sind die net ~1 jahr  
...sehn halt recht "durcheinander" aus weil ich ka lust hab se ständig nachmachen zu lassen  ... ich find sowieso je wilder desto besser %) 

ach ja....den quote hätts net uuunbedingt gebraucht Zack!


----------



## Cybersonic (23. September 2001)

LOL, wie lustisch, sind ja alles voll die Freaks hier im Board :>

Bin der Spacken vorne rechts (Daniel)


--------------
edit:
Beinahe vergessen:
Meine Top3 Freaks 

1. Heratik ---- mit Abstand am coolsten
2. Lord Rabe  ---- ähh.... weil a²
3. Psyclic ---- lol, DJ Psyclic on the Turntables oder wie :]


----------



## Mayday (23. September 2001)

Also dann will ich euch mal en Bild von mir zeigen =)
1.Das bild is ned so guhl designed *g*
2.Das is n8 um 4 Uhr aufgenommen =)
3.Ich seh da verpeilt aus ! (siehe Nr.2)*g*
4.Mein Zimmer is nie aufgeräumt! warum auch ? *g* weil ich keine Freundin hab macht das auch keiner =(
5. So sitz ich fast jede n8 vorm pc =)

so hier nun ->ich<- ! =D

Nich lachen *g*

May

ps:
ich hasse diesen"" replacer"
 :#


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (23. September 2001)

Ich krieg ja gar kein FEEDBACK!
Seite 5 der zweitunterste Beitrag!


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. September 2001)

1. War GGGGAAAAANNNNNNZZZZZZZ mühde
2. War GGGGAAAAANNNNNNZZZZZZZ krank /grippe)
3. NNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCHHHHHTTT LACHEN

HIER FEHLEN VOLL DIE MÄDSCHEN EY!


<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 </center>


--------EDIT--

EYYYYY heratik sieht ja aus wie AL von hör mal wer da hämmert  :] :] :]


----------



## HeRaTiK (23. September 2001)

yo... danke für die blumen!

:%


----------



## gremmlin (23. September 2001)

na wenn das nicht MC SmallB is...wow das reimt sich sogar..wie wärs mit lässigen lyrics zu MC SmallB...


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. September 2001)

hehe, nee nicht wirklich, mir war nur langweilig und dann hab ich mal das bild etwas verschönert


----------



## shiver (23. September 2001)

hey small b, so klein siehst du ja gar nicht aus


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. September 2001)

@shiver: hehe, nicht wirklich, oder sind 1.94m klein


----------



## NeoX (23. September 2001)

*...*

also kannste so nicht sagen...
also 1,94 sind nicht wirklich klein...


----------



## Psyclic (23. September 2001)

@shiver+ghaleon´s und headz discuss abt him:
MEINE MEINUNG:
der kerl sieht schwul aus und die mukke is fürn *****.
aber ich tolerier jede andere meinung da nich jeder hip hop hören kann... (obwohl das besser wär  )

~~~~~~~~~~~~
@SmallB:
wohaaaaa ... so hab ich mir dich nich vorgestellt  nice nice
~~~~~~~~~~~~
@Terrence+Phillip:
Ja is gut wir finden dein pic alle ganz süß nu gib ruhe ! Nein scherz
hehe was willst denn für feddback hören ? siehst ja nett aus
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
@theothaz
nice pics !
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
@me:
Wieso zum teufel hab ich heut so scheissengute laune ??? ich mach ja normal gar keine witze ... und ich lach ja sonst auch realtiv wenig ... aber heute könnt ich mich wegschmeissen vor lachen .. aus welchen gründen auch immer ( nein hab nich gekifft...isch schwör alda )

peace @ all und gute nacht


----------



## Quentin (24. September 2001)

@smallB

ok, machn wir nen neuen thread, wie groß die leute sind bzw. schuhgrößen *G*

dann werdet ihr plötzlich alle vor einem 17jährigen kuschen müssen *g*

    

(bin ich froh das mein bruder nicht hier unterwegs ist *g* der is noch ein stück größer als ich )


----------



## shiver (24. September 2001)

hey bei schuhgrössen schneid ich auch net soooo schlecht ab (42)  

und psy:
HIPHOP SUCKS
*duck*
*wegrenn*


----------



## tomtutorial (24. September 2001)

Okay, mein gepierctes Auge müßte ja inzwischen jeder kennen (siehe Benutzerbild). Aber nun bekommt ihr die volle Ladung, gleich aus mehreren Perspektiven. Und kein Kommentar darüber, das ich an diesem Tag nicht rasiert war, hab´ halt nen´ starken Bartwuchs.

Klick mich 

mfg, Tom Joke

PS. Wenn ihr den sch**ss IE 6.0 habt, müßt ihr das Fenter verkleinern, da der IE 6.0 das SWF File sonst auf die volle Fenstergröße zeigt. Ruckelt sonst zu stark.


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (24. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Psyclic _
> *@shiver+ghaleon´s und headz discuss abt him:
> MEINE MEINUNG:
> der kerl sieht schwul aus und die mukke is fürn *****.
> ...



das heuisst also das du über den anderen stehst? , so würd ich das rauslesen


----------



## lUpuS (24. September 2001)

hab auch noch eins,... ich bin der linke mit nem bierchen
-------------->


----------



## HeRaTiK (24. September 2001)

@ shiver: goth sucks more! :]

euheuheuhe...


----------



## NeoX (24. September 2001)

*...*

@Tom Joke kann es sein das die haare die im zu stark gesicht wachsen oben nicht mehr wachsen oder sah das nur so aus???

@lUpuS da kann man ja nicht gerade viel erkennen...

@HeRaTiK da stimm ich dir mal zu...


----------



## tomtutorial (24. September 2001)

@ NeoX

Nein, du hast schon Richtig gesehen, liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich schon auf die 30 zugehe.

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## lUpuS (24. September 2001)

*lach* mesch, du lebst also fast schon doppelt so lang wie ich *gg


----------



## NeoX (24. September 2001)

*...*

fast 30???
dann sprech ich hier mal mein beileid aus... *sfg*
gibts hier noch ältere???


----------



## rycon (24. September 2001)




----------



## ghaleon (24. September 2001)

jo hiphop suxx


----------



## NeoX (24. September 2001)

*...*

@ghaleon was "suxx" bei dir eigentlich nicht???


----------



## ghaleon (24. September 2001)

da gibbet viel


----------



## NeoX (24. September 2001)

*...*

hab ich noch nix von gemerkt...


----------



## PI930N (25. September 2001)

hmm ich glaub ich scann gleich mal paar babyfotos ein


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (25. September 2001)

*Re: ...*



> _Original geschrieben von NeoX _
> *hab ich noch nix von gemerkt... *



man alden lass den doch mal in ruhe...oder biste immer so dumm druff?


----------



## NeoX (25. September 2001)

*...*

ich weiß ja ich bin im mom nicht zu ertragen...
aber ich hab im mom echt viel stress...
werde mich jetzt auch zusammen reißen!!! *schäm*


----------



## Klon (25. September 2001)

Hatten wir solch nen Thread net scho ma?

http://www.digitaldeath.de/mypix/klon redet.jpg
http://www.digitaldeath.de/mypix/deadly klon.jpg

Mehr unter http://www.digitaldeath.de/mypix/  (mit ausnahme doro1+2)


----------



## Nakuma (27. September 2001)

Jo und das bin ich  .


----------



## pHiL (27. September 2001)

*pic of me...*

hey freekz
yo auch mal n bild.  




  

bitte net lachen


----------



## shiver (28. September 2001)

yo nakuma hat ne geile frisur!


----------



## Klon (28. September 2001)

*frisur*such*


----------



## Quentin (28. September 2001)

*lol@klon *

@pHiL
das foto gibts nicht


----------



## Double M (28. September 2001)

*Re: lol@klon *



> _Original geschrieben von Quentin _
> *@pHiL
> das foto gibts nicht   *


musst die adresse kopieren und im browser eintippen


----------



## Nils Hitze (28. September 2001)

*Wieso ..*

habe ich den Thread eigentlich erst jetzt gefunden.
Sauerei .. *Grummel* Na gut. Ohne viele Worte :  

http://members.fortunecity.de/cerillio/newsflash.html


----------



## gremmlin (28. September 2001)

muhahahaha...MEETAAL!!!


----------



## pHiL (28. September 2001)

falls das bild von mir bei euch nicht funzt:
http://philthesyrus.tripod.com/pictureofme.html 
hier sollte es klappen
cu_ pHiL :::


----------



## ghaleon (28. September 2001)

das bist nicht wirklcih du oder phil


----------



## pHiL (28. September 2001)

wer meinst du ich bin phil [cH = switzerland]
ich bin ein friend von does, kennst du sicher... ::does.ch::
cu
ich glaub ich kenn dich net


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (28. September 2001)

@pHiL Wie alt bist du?
Ich bin 13 und auch Schweizer!

:: EDIT ::
Ich komme aus dem Aargau!
Genauer gesagt am Rand zu Zürich!
:: ENDEDIT ::


----------



## pHiL (28. September 2001)

ich bin 15 und kommme aus zug
:::_ pHiL.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (28. September 2001)

hi,
jo hatten wir schonmal.. naja ttrek ist da unten

<a href="http://www.pixelexpect.com/ttrek/index.html" target="_blank">der mitläufer</a>

eben erst gemacht.. sollte die cam wohl schärfer stellen..


----------



## Moartel (29. September 2001)

Ich muss dann wohl auch mal ein Pic von mir suchen. Bin zwar ned so der Freak, sondern eher ne blasse Gestalt (sind glaub ich unter dem Make-up noch ein paar andere hier auch). Habe aber eben leider kein Bild da. Werde mal suchen und scannen.


----------



## Klon (29. September 2001)

Wo ich das eine Bild seh, HR GIGER ROCKT!

Wär ich nur so krank wie er...

ah yo, Hip Hop RAUS!

METAL BRAUCH DER KOP!


----------



## Nakuma (29. September 2001)

Ganz ruhig Klon.


----------



## shiver (30. September 2001)

> ah yo, Hip Hop RAUS!
> 
> METAL BRAUCH DER KOP!



//klon 4 president!


----------



## Mayday (30. September 2001)

ne ne ne ihr könnt euch vielleicht streiten *g*
respektiert doch einfach die vorlieben des anderen!
musik sagt nix über den charakter aus!

May


----------



## HeRaTiK (30. September 2001)

ah kindas...


jedem das seine!


----------



## Klon (30. September 2001)

wir kommen vom Thema ab ;p

Mehr pix Leute !


----------



## Arcaine (30. September 2001)

hmm...naja dann mach ma mal weiter


<----/me


so und nun da nächste in da schlange ;-)))



mfg Arcaine


----------



## Atti (1. Oktober 2001)

*wart*


----------



## Klon (1. Oktober 2001)

Ja Atti mein SMS ding funzt wirklich nur gehen mir die SMS mittlerweile aufen Keks wo nur drin steht "Nick: Blah" "Message: test" ... grmpfl... sorry for OT


----------



## KickBillGates (1. Oktober 2001)

Hi Leute.
Ich als Newbie wage es jetzt mal ganz frech hier mit den großen mit zu posten. Hab ein Pic beigelegt.
Ist zwar etwas selstsam, aber gerade das einzige, das etwas up to date ist.
Also ihr "alten Hasen"  nicht sauer sein, das ein neuer sich hier einmischt.


----------



## HeRaTiK (1. Oktober 2001)

hehe nice shot!

wassn das für ne gun?

=]


----------



## gremmlin (1. Oktober 2001)

> Also ihr "alten Hasen"  nicht sauer sein, das ein neuer sich hier einmischt.



tststs..die sind doch net sauer...das passt scho..neue leute braucht die welt!
Hier sind doch fast alle neu *gg* naja ganz so is es nicht...

@Heratik: ich würd sagen das is entweder ne Desert Eagle oder eine Smith and Wesson...


----------



## ghaleon (1. Oktober 2001)

@kickbillgates

damn that roxx


----------



## Moartel (1. Oktober 2001)

.





> _Original geschrieben von gremmlin _
> *
> 
> @Heratik: ich würd sagen das is entweder ne Desert Eagle oder eine Smith and Wesson... *



Ich finds auch toll dass so viele hier sind. Früher war das fast ein wenig langweilig.

Aber das ist GARANTIERT keine S&W weil die normalerweise mher Revolver bauen. Und man nimmt auf so nem Bild doch ne bekannte Waffer her oder. Also kaum eine S&W-Pistole. Bin mir nicht mal sicher obs von denen überhaupt mehr als ne handvoll Pistolen gibt.
Für ne Desert Eagle ist es fast ein wenig klein. Hast du so ein Ding schon mal wirklich gesehen oder kennst du das (glaub ich fast) nur aus Filmen. 
Ich tippe fast auf ne Colt Government, weil die einfach 1337 ist. Und bekannst genug dass es überall Repliken für Leute gibt die so was eigentlich ned in die Finger bekommen sollten auch eine haben


----------



## Lord Rabe (1. Oktober 2001)

Deagle isses sicher nich, oder die replik is etwas ausser form geraten....ich müsste mich schon sehr vergucken....es könnte beinahe die edelversion der beretta die der schwedische geheimdienst benutzt sein, aber die is so selten....überfragt, aber ich schau mal...


so long
.:LR:.


----------



## NeoX (1. Oktober 2001)

*...*

vielleicht is es auch nix von allem...
vielleicht is es nur eine für 19.99,- auser spielecke vom real... *sfg*


----------



## Atti (2. Oktober 2001)

@klon: ja sorry wollts halt mal ausprobieren. aber wenne sowas anbietest musu mit sowas rechnen


----------



## SynDrome (3. Oktober 2001)

*ich auch mal*

/me

<img src="http://www.invision-team.de/stuff/syn/syn_pic.jpg">

ps - sorry für den schamlosen gebrauch von deinen blutbrushes shiver  aber die sind wirklich genial... ;-)


----------



## Klon (3. Oktober 2001)

Schade das man auf deinem Bild nichts erkennt aber scheinbar ist das ganze Board mittlerweile nur noch GFX Board.

Take a break.


----------



## Quentin (3. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Klon _
> *Schade das man auf deinem Bild nichts erkennt aber scheinbar ist das ganze Board mittlerweile nur noch GFX Board.
> 
> Take a break. *



hehe, wo klon recht hat, hat er recht  :[

bin genau der gleichen meinung  ne nit , eher  

regards


----------



## gremmlin (3. Oktober 2001)

> Aber das ist GARANTIERT keine S&W weil die normalerweise mher Revolver bauen. Und man nimmt auf so nem Bild doch ne bekannte Waffer her oder. Also kaum eine S&W-Pistole. Bin mir nicht mal sicher obs von denen überhaupt mehr als ne handvoll Pistolen gibt.



sorry..du kennst dich scheinbar ssehhr gut mit solchen waffen aus aber s&w hat mal ne waffe gebaut die genau so aussieht, wie die auf diesem bild (..und die hatte ich auch in der hand)



> Für ne Desert Eagle ist es fast ein wenig klein. Hast du so ein Ding schon mal wirklich gesehen oder kennst du das (glaub ich fast) nur aus Filmen



..ich sehe fast nie fern...außerdem kenn ich sie auch in natura, nur erkennt man in dem bild die propertionen nicht genau...egal

SORRY FÜR DEN OFFTOPIC!!!!


----------



## SamyDeluxe (3. Oktober 2001)

*dann melde ich mich auhc mal*

@ghaleon also ich finde seine einstellung okay! ist och jedm sein ding!

aber mal was ganz anderes leutss

ich wunder mich total!!!

also ich habe mir manche leute total andres vorgestellt z.b Quentin  ich dachte das wäre so einer der wie soll ich sagen einfach andres!
oder shiver ich dachte die wäre so ne model barut mit 20 kilo make up oder so aber dabei ist sie total schlicht und nicht so ne "tussi" wo sich total schmikt 

naja will hier net wieder streit anfangen!


naja ich habe kein pic poste baer nach


----------



## Quentin (3. Oktober 2001)

wie meinst du "anders" *g*

würd mich jez interessieren


----------



## shiver (3. Oktober 2001)

*Re: dann melde ich mich auhc mal*



> _Original geschrieben von SamyDeluxe _
> 
> oder shiver ich dachte die wäre so ne model barut mit 20 kilo make up oder so aber dabei ist sie total schlicht und nicht so ne "tussi" wo sich total schmikt



naja ich weiss nicht ob das ein kompliment war, aber ich sag trotzdem mal danke  

||shiver selbstportrait|| 

extra für dich das link


----------



## SamyDeluxe (3. Oktober 2001)

*ich weis net so recht*

also wenn ich mir die pics von sh. anschaue dann sehe ich coole pics aber der hässlich style hasse ich 
und wenn ich mir die pics dan anschaue dann mache ich mir ein bild von der person aber immer das gegenteil! sie hat jetzt so ein tarbi im gb 
da denke ich mhh die macht sich lustig über ossis oder so nur weil die kein mbw haben (ist aber nicht so ines oder?)

jo deswegen dachte ich ines schaut anders aus

oder bei Quentin da denkt mann so wie er wäre voll der harte typ so voll der macker und ich dachte er wäre so playboy 51 typ 
dabei ist er ganz normal!!

oder ghaleon ich hätte gedacht das wäre so ein ganz normaler typ dabei ist er ein ausgeflipter vogel*im poitivem sinn*


@ines es heist der link nicht das link 

hehe

ach ja das bild shockt 
weist du was ich bei dem bild denke so was du gerade gefüllt hast?

Liebeskummer oder etwa nicht?
oder du dachtest an was ganz schlimmes was dich sehr getroffen hat


----------



## Quentin (3. Oktober 2001)

ich denke shiver wollte da möglichst medienwirksam aus der wäsche gucken 

hey, wieso denkst du ich wär "voll der harte typ"? lol 

find ich lustig *g*

hehe jo ich war auch geschockt als ich das pic von ghaleon sah, aber es hat genau zu dem gepasst, was ich mir über ihn schon dachte (von seinen posts her... aber danach kann man ja keinen mensch beurteilen....)


----------



## shiver (3. Oktober 2001)

*Re: ich weis net so recht*



> _Original geschrieben von SamyDeluxe _
> *also wenn ich mir die pics von sh. anschaue dann sehe ich coole pics aber der hässlich style hasse ich
> und wenn ich mir die pics dan anschaue dann mache ich mir ein bild von der person aber immer das gegenteil! sie hat jetzt so ein tarbi im gb
> da denke ich mhh die macht sich lustig über ossis oder so nur weil die kein mbw haben (ist aber nicht so ines oder?)
> ...




nun samy, eine bitte:
verständliches deutsch, ich verstehe kein wort was du sagst!!!

was bitte ist ein tarbi?! und warum is der in meinem guestbook?! und warum mach ich mich dann über ossis lustig?! hääääää?!

antwort bitte per pm!

ach ja wenn du wissen willst was ich bei dem pic dachte...... wird dich überraschen:
"mist, ich muss noch mathe-hausaufgaben machen".... kein witz!
ausserdem wollte ich nur die remote control meiner neuen cam testen. 

so long.


----------



## Arcaine (3. Oktober 2001)

hmm da man auf den user pic ned wirklich was erkennt hier mal etwas grösser




/me


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (3. Oktober 2001)

Cool, meinen Arm kann ich nicht so extrem verrenken


----------



## shiver (3. Oktober 2001)

iiiiiiiiiiirgendwie glaub ich net dass das seiner is.


----------



## MrBarcode (3. Oktober 2001)

so, damit ihr jetzt auch wisst, wie ich ausseh


----------



## Mayday (3. Oktober 2001)

irgendwie errinert mich mr. barcode an jemanden *g*
ich weiss nur nich an wen 


May


----------



## pHiL (3. Oktober 2001)

*nochmals me...*

das alte photo war net wirklich gut
habs ein bisschen verschönert, ...:
is zwar immer noch nicht der hammer aber trotzdem hier mal das photo
::::cu_ p'h'i'l

.


----------



## SamyDeluxe (3. Oktober 2001)

**

phil?

du schaust aus wie 11 auf dem pic


----------



## pHiL (3. Oktober 2001)

*...*

da war ich auch 12 ... jetzt::: 15 
cu.,., pHiL


----------



## SamyDeluxe (3. Oktober 2001)

off



das sollst du auch sagen

du jüngling


----------



## pHiL (3. Oktober 2001)

*....u?*

warum wie alt bist du denn?


----------



## SamyDeluxe (3. Oktober 2001)

*arggg*

das auf dem pic da

<- - - bin nicht ich!!!

ich bin 16


----------



## pHiL (3. Oktober 2001)

*neee..echt?*

... das glaub ich jetzt fast nicht und vorallem dass du 16 bist.
phu hät ich net gedacht
haste auch eine hp?
:::: pHiL ¨.¨.!i!i!


----------



## ghaleon (3. Oktober 2001)

> oder ghaleon ich hätte gedacht das wäre so ein ganz normaler typ



ich glaube die hast nie ein bild von mir angeschaut oder irgendeiner meiner posts gelesen^^
das du das von mir geglaubt hast is mir total unverstaendlich



> ich kann meinen arm nicht so verrenken


rofl


----------



## Cybersonic (3. Oktober 2001)

@Syn: Ist das das Bild von Jonas oder hast du das gemacht?


----------



## JuXX (11. Oktober 2001)

**

das bin ich


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (11. Oktober 2001)

Werde mich hier auch mal verewigen.....
Nicht lachen bitte...
Kommentar dazu:
Das Bild ist knapp 1 Jahr alt (von einer Klassenfahrt).
Hab nur die ganzen Spaten aus meiner Klasse weggeschnitten
(Photoshop roxx *gg*). Ja MD-Player (TOOL versteht sich )
muss immer dabei sein, sonst überlebe ich das Gelaber
anderer nicht . Daher bin auch ein recht stummer Typ,
sage eigentlich gar nix wenn ich das mal so revue
passieren lassen... Baggyhose war damals nur aus Notfall
Gründen dabei, da wir durch so nen dummes Moorgebiet
gehen mußten. Das Ding taugt mittlerweile nur noch zum
Rasenmähen . An den Haaren muß ich unbedingt was
machen... kann mich nur nicht richtig entscheiden .
So genug gelabert, hier das Bild:


----------



## Klon (11. Oktober 2001)

Wenigstens bist du nicht dem Blinkiblinki-Photoshop-muss-auch-beim-Frühstück-sein-Hirnschwund zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## She (11. Oktober 2001)

*Mich!!!*

Naja nicht die beste Bildqualität...aber kommt noch...






*hihi*
She


----------



## Klon (11. Oktober 2001)

erm uh, *stammel :] 


*baff


----------



## MrBarcode (11. Oktober 2001)

forget about the quality, siehst auch so sehr sympathisch aus.

Witzig, hinter dem Nick she verbirgt sich doch tatsächlich eine Frau .


----------



## gremmlin (11. Oktober 2001)

> Witzig, hinter dem Nick she verbirgt sich doch tatsächlich eine Frau .



rofl..nicht schlecht...gute schlussfolgerung..und so früh..


----------



## ghaleon (11. Oktober 2001)

das is doch keine frau ^^


----------



## JuXX (11. Oktober 2001)

*Ich finde mein pic schön*

das ist meine welt ich und meine ONI


----------



## MrBarcode (11. Oktober 2001)

Auf Nicks/Avatars vertrau ich nicht, wenns ums Geschlecht geht. Da kann man nie genau wissen ob nicht vielleicht doch was anderes dahintersteckt.


----------



## She (11. Oktober 2001)

*SOSO*

NA toll hier wird man also tatsächlich solange man hier kein pic 
von sich rein tut ....sauerei!!
*hmpf*
.....
......
.......
*grummel*
naja....MÄNNER.....
She


----------



## She (11. Oktober 2001)

*hmpf*

Ein MAnn....also.......phhaaa....
*löl*
HAb euch auch lieb...


----------



## gremmlin (11. Oktober 2001)

nimms net persönlich...hehe
wir sind halt männer..gibt aber schon ne wachsende zahl damen hier ;-)
hoffe ich seh viel von dir..c u


----------



## basti (11. Oktober 2001)

sehr geiler thread 
was man da so alle erfährt *fg*


----------



## She (11. Oktober 2001)

*Bähhhhh*

*strecks ghaleon die Zunge raus*
Was ist für dich denn ne Frau??
She


----------



## HeRaTiK (11. Oktober 2001)

aahhh....

she schaut aus wie nina mc find ich!


----------



## ghaleon (11. Oktober 2001)

> Was ist für dich denn ne Frau??



ich zb


----------



## gremmlin (11. Oktober 2001)

> ich zb



rofl *lol*
da hat er recht...ich bin übrigens auch ne frau..oder??nein..doch..nein..doch..mein pic sagt alles...is aber ein paar hundert beiträge weiter vorne


----------



## Mayday (12. Oktober 2001)

ich finde das shen gust aus sieht!
man bins ishc wieder besososdffen!

(das mit demt gut ausstehng hat nix mit demi bessofnne sein zu tun)=

MAy


----------



## Nils Hitze (12. Oktober 2001)

*Ja wow ..*

She .. daß haut einen ja echt um.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## She (12. Oktober 2001)

*muhahaha*

LoOoOoOoOL@Mayday
Oh man besoffene Leute sin Strange...
@Heratik Naja....die Löckchen fehlen noch ein bißchen...vielleicht krieg ich die wenn ich anfange zu Rappen?!?!?!?! 
@ghaleon nagut....du hast gewonnen...gegen dich komm ich natürlich nicht an  (was für ne Körpchengrösse hasse denn???Oder muss ich da jetzt an neuen Thread aufmachen???löl)

Bin heut saugut drauf...the sun is shining, the weather is sweet..
*Handstandüberschlag machts*

She

PSghaleon..is net bös gemeint ich komm zwar net an dich ran aber du bist trotzdem ganz in ordnung..


----------



## lUpuS (12. Oktober 2001)

wow, n handstandüberschlag,... *applaus*
wieso bist du denn so gut drauf,...???

@hmmm, wer meinte das mit dem,..dass da n girl hintersteckt...?!?!

egal.. also auf dem userpic steht doch auch klar und deutlich just a girl ;-),... würde ich bei mir persöhnlich nicht draufschreiben... *g

@ghaleon... vielleicht solltest du es mal bei dir mit draufschreiben... *fg*


----------



## She (12. Oktober 2001)

Es ist Strahlend Blauer Himmel...die Sonne lacht mir ins Gesicht ich bin schon von der Schule daheim...
*doppelten Salto mit eingedrehter Scharaube und ausklingendem FlikFlak
machts*
*rofl*
Außerdem ist Freitag....feeeeiiiiiern!
Vielelicht leih ich mir am WE ne ewig geile Cam aus womit ich dann überall rumrennen kann und pics machen kann...
Is doch geeeiiiil...juuuhhuuuu!
*diesen Tag offiziell zum Freudentag erklärz*
höhö She


----------



## lUpuS (12. Oktober 2001)

scharaube *fg*
toll, ich bin auf der arbeit, mien wochenende schon ausgebucht (aber schööön) *g
und wir haben nun auch ne digicam inner firma... 
öhm,... joa,...*g


----------



## Cubina (12. Oktober 2001)

so...
ich poste denn auch ma nen bild von mir
is aber schon über nen jahr alt das andere find ich z.z. nich  





so far


----------



## addïct (12. Oktober 2001)

OK wollt's ja eigentlich nicht machen, ich find das immer irgendwie komisch, weil ich mir die Leute immer anders vorstelle
Aber naja, das bin ich (Foto ist auch nicht so doll):


----------



## Nakuma (12. Oktober 2001)

Waaa Männer wir sind nicht alleine  *baucheinzieh*


----------



## Mayday (12. Oktober 2001)

lol nakuma! *g*
dann geh dich mal schnell schön machen damit du auch chancen hast *g*

May


----------



## lUpuS (12. Oktober 2001)

ich brauch mich nicht schön machen *fg
nee, bin nicht eitel... 
hab ne freundin *fg


----------



## shiver (12. Oktober 2001)

oh je, voll die weiber welle hier in letzer zeit    

okay männer, ihr könnt jetzt gehen. wir übernehmen hier.


----------



## lUpuS (12. Oktober 2001)

*hmpf* müssen wir wirklich alle gehen,... oder dürfen wir hier bleiben und eure Sklaven sein???


----------



## gremmlin (12. Oktober 2001)

> *doppelten Salto mit eingedrehter Scharaube und ausklingendem FlikFlak
> machts*



wow..naja handstandüberschlag, salto, salto rückwärts usw. schaff ich auch..aber das...mannn...sollt wieder trainieren gehen ;-)))

voll die vielen mädels da *schüchternbin*
mann haätt ich net gedacht dass sooo viele da sind...joi...
naja..noch is ibiza ein mann


----------



## She (12. Oktober 2001)

*Überraschung*

Also jetzt bin ich echt überrascht...es verbergen sich ja anscheinend doch einige Mädels hinter diversen Nicks...hätt ich nich gedacht..aber ich finds voll cool...weiter so und los kommt schon...ein paar pics gehn schon noch...traut euch...
She


----------



## shiver (12. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von lUpuS _
> **hmpf* müssen wir wirklich alle gehen,... oder dürfen wir hier bleiben und eure Sklaven sein??? *



hm, letzteres wäre auch akzeptabel


----------



## She (12. Oktober 2001)

*FrownPower!!!*

Jeah Shiver!
True words on this wonderfull day!
*rofl*
"Shiver übernehmen sie!"
brzzz zzz brrr brzz
"over und ende"
brrrzzz zzz brrr
She


----------



## lUpuS (12. Oktober 2001)

*Re: FrownPower!!!*



> _Original geschrieben von She _
> Jeah Shiver!
> True words on this wonderfull day!
> *rofl*
> ...



aber frau bleibt frau... selbst beim funken "bruzelt" sie noch etwas schönes in der pfanne


----------



## She (12. Oktober 2001)

*ARGH*

*Iupus an die Gurgel springs und kräftig zudrücks*
Ich bewerf dich solange mit Wattebällchen bis du blutest!!!
Tja damit hättest du wohl nicht gerechnet!
*höhö*
She


----------



## Moartel (12. Oktober 2001)

ACHTUNG!
Feindliche Übernahme weiblichen Geschlechts!

Jungs rafft euch mal auf, das wird ja schon fast gefährlich hier. Die letzte männliche Bastion, pseudotechnische Internetseiten, ist im Begriff zu fallen. Wo sind wir dann noch unter uns? Als ich vor einiger Zeit (is schon ein wenig her *g*) hier herkam gab es kaum Mitglieder weiblichen Geschlechts. Jetzt haben wir immer mehr hier. Ich kriegs langsam mit der Angst zu tun.

@She
Mal immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden. Noch nicht mal 50 Beiträge und schon alle fertigmachen wollen. 
Du könntest mir aber mal ein paar Videos von deinen artistischen Kunststücken geben. Ich kann leider keinen Handstandüberschlag und was du sonst noch so alles machst.


----------



## Mayday (12. Oktober 2001)

ich schätze mal das man | frau verhältniss auf dem board liegt bei 95 | 5 ! also kein prob jungs immer cool bleiben! *g*


(was is ne frau im wohnzimmer?)
...(Kette zu lang) *g*

May


----------



## Psyclic (12. Oktober 2001)

hier wird nix übernommen so lang ICH hier noch das sagen hab


----------



## lUpuS (12. Oktober 2001)

diese videos hätte ich auch gerne *gg

lol@mayday...


----------



## She (12. Oktober 2001)

*sobinichhalt*
*kopf senks*
*schnief*
keiner hat mich lieb!
*prust*
*rofl*
Nagut ich gebs zu ich bin ein vorlautes Gör und habe hier nix zu suchen
*umdrehts und gehs*
@Moartel Videos??Ich mach sonst noch so nix!wasdenkst du denn von mir..nanana also bitte..ich bin anständig...
She

*fg*


----------



## HeRaTiK (12. Oktober 2001)

LOL @ mayday.. hehehee...


----------



## shiver (12. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Psyclic _
> *hier wird nix übernommen so lang ICH hier noch das sagen hab  *




und von was träumst du nachts?


----------



## basti (12. Oktober 2001)

*fiiiieep*


----------



## Shiivva (12. Oktober 2001)

ok, dann trau ich mich auch mal (gleich 3x) 
...aber bitte keine Sprüche darüber, dass ich jünger aussehe als dass ich bin...das weiss ich 

Na ja...die Quali ist auch nicht der Bringer...ich erkenn mich *g*


----------



## JuXX (12. Oktober 2001)

*hmm die mischung machts*

also wir nehmen
ein bisschen dirty style und ein bisschen php und und da ein bisschen html und da ein bisschen flash und schon haben wir den ROBORTER of tutroials.de

wow Shiivva  hübsches mädel))
alle sidn hübsch hier auser ich (


----------



## ghaleon (12. Oktober 2001)

> was für ne Körpchengrösse hasse denn???



einhundertfuenfundsiebzigzentimeter



> alle sidn hübsch hier auser ich



tja schicksal oder
aber plz
dont hate me because i'm beautiful


----------



## JuXX (12. Oktober 2001)

ghaleon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was für ne Körpchengrösse hasse denn???


 

geht das net zu weit?


----------



## Mayday (12. Oktober 2001)

shiivva wie alt bist du denn ? *g*

May


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Oktober 2001)

ey leute, fraun brauch die welt!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ohne diese geschöpfe des himmels würden wir alle nicht leben!!! (und was sollte man sonnst am WE machen ohne fraun )

Und an alle weiblichen geschöpfe hier aufm board, ohne euch wäre das board echt arm dran (schleim) 
Die fraun sind die einzigen die hier mal ordnung reinbringen. (ups, O3|zer ist ja gar keine frau, ibi auch nicht oder, und was ist mit den anderen, ach egal )

Also, ein board ohne fraun währe wie ein rose ohne blätter.




@mayday, wie wäre es mit ihrem profile


----------



## Mayday (12. Oktober 2001)

small b macht sich hier grad bei den weiblichen boardern beliebt *g*

und small das mit dem profil gucken werd ich mal testen *g* ich bin da aber eigentlich zu faul zu  und mit dsl daurt mir das zu lange bis das aufgebaut is *hust* *g*

May


----------



## basti (12. Oktober 2001)

@ ... ey leute, fraun brauch die welt!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ohne diese geschöpfe des himmels würden wir alle nicht leben!!!

bring mal ordung in deinen hormonhaushalt.. 
*räusper* wie war das mit den drei lügen in einem satz? 
"...ein ehrlicher pole..."  
am besten gefällt mir geschöpfe des himmels... *fg*

basti


----------



## Arcaine (12. Oktober 2001)

hmm 


/me fragt sich grad ob Shiivva mit ihm gehen will.


----------



## shiver (12. Oktober 2001)

na super, manche hier sind wohl noch mitten in der pubertät.


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Oktober 2001)

was denn los, ist doch so oder nicht? Ohne sie wären wir nicht hier. Also, nicht lange meckern oder so, einfach das schreiben was man denkt, und da ich gerade so eine phase hate habe ich den text halt etwas "verschönert"

-edit-
@shiver: ich oder wie? nee oder?


----------



## JuXX (12. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *na super, manche hier sind wohl noch mitten in der pubertät. *



du sprichts mir aus dem herzen


----------



## lUpuS (12. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *...ey leute, fraun brauch die welt!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ohne diese geschöpfe des himmels würden wir alle nicht leben!!! (und was sollte man sonnst am WE machen ohne fraun )...
> *



hmmmmmmmmmmmmm... fußball *gg


----------



## Mayday (12. Oktober 2001)

hmm arcaine ?
echt billig!
machse das inner disse auch so ? wenn ja ... lol

May


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Oktober 2001)

@lupus: und was ist in der sommer/winterpause (also bl jetzt)

@mayday: ey, der spruch kommt gut, musste mal ausprobieren, "willste mit mir gehn mädschen?" Viele lachen zwar aber wollen trotzdem den hinter dem satz kennen lernen. Ist voll lustig, ohne lachen auf der welt würde es ziemlich öde sein oder nicht


----------



## Arcaine (12. Oktober 2001)

sichA warum denn mit Komplimenten und Drink spendieren dann in ein Gespräch einlassen sich vielleicht länger unterhalten und was über den gegenüber erfahren....wenns mit Willst du mit mir gehen auch geht.


----------



## Mayday (12. Oktober 2001)

naja wie mans nimmt! *g*

aber der spruch ="willsu mit mir Fick**?"
funzt auch! (ich habs getestet)
aber manchmal kriegt man eine gescheuert aber damit muss man leben!

//me is immer nett zu frauen!

May


----------



## basti (12. Oktober 2001)

zit. "...es ist nicht gut, dass der mensch allein sei.." 

empfehlung zum thema: dietmar wischmeyer - heteros *fg* is echt gut


----------



## lUpuS (12. Oktober 2001)

@ smallb
ja, stimmt,.. *g* muss ma meine freundin fargen, was sie in der winterpause macht *gg

ich finde "willst du mit mir gehen" kommt langsam wieder, ist eigentlich so billig, das er irgendwie wieder cool is...


----------



## Arcaine (12. Oktober 2001)

pfui wer bidde will denn diese schlimme widerliche abstossende Wort praktizieren dann is ja logisch wenn man eine gescheuert bekommt.....

da bleib ich doch lieber bei Bett-Extrem-Mikado das is nicht so schmutzig


----------



## gremmlin (12. Oktober 2001)

wow da gehts ja rund..kaum is eine frau am wort sind alle wieder postfreundlicher und fast höflich (lol@may)


----------



## Moartel (12. Oktober 2001)

Den Altersdurchschnitt hier hätte ich etwas weiter von der Pubertät entfernt eingeschätzt. Ist schon etwas kindisch hier in diesem Thread.

@ She
Was ich von dir denke? Deinem Foto nach nur das beste  . Ich bin aber nicht so kindisch dich zu fragen ob du mit mir gehen willst....
Außerdem hätten mich diese Videos aus technischem Interesse, und nicht aus physiologischem interessiert. Was denkst DU von MIR?

Mir kommts aber ein wenig so vor als ob sich shiver hier als Oberglucke vom Hühnerhaufen etablieren will *tiefduck*


> und von was träumst du nachts?


Ich glaub sie wird mit der ganzen Konkurrenz ned so ganz fertig. Amre shiver.... *fg*


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Oktober 2001)

nee nee, das wird ja immer schlimmer hier. Jetzt will der mit ihr, sie mit ihm, es mit allen.
Also ich weiß ja nicht, ich finde she ganz hüpsch, wenn wir schon dabei sind, ist halt nicht so "aufgestylt" und "eingebildet", zumindest auf dem bild nicht (das heisst nicht das die anderen weiblichen geschöpfe hier das sind)

Aber jetzt dies eingebildete, nee nee. HABT IHR NIX ZU TUN ODER WAT. 


sh|t on aussehen, take a gut karakakakata, but nicht always nur karakakakata, somezeit aussehen too!


----------



## Mayday (12. Oktober 2001)

> Ich glaub sie wird mit der ganzen Konkurrenz ned so ganz fertig. Amre shiver.... *fg*


rofl *g* shiver wird sich hier wohl etablieren *g*
wie wär es mit nem female-battle ? *g*

May

@small b
lol? irgendwie versteh ich deinen letzten satz nich ganz *g*


----------



## MrBarcode (12. Oktober 2001)

huiiii hier gehts ja rund !!! da ist man mal 10 stunden nicht da und schon bricht das chaos aus. Überall Frauen !!! .... hab ichs nicht gesagt, man kann nicht wissen was sich hinter einem Nick tatsächlich versteckt. 

... und dann sind alle noch recht nett anzusehen . da sieht man wieder mal, das tutorials.de board zieht nur das beste an!


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Oktober 2001)

@maydedayday, ach was, hätte ich nicht gedacht  
Ja, hab gerade meine 5 minuten krankheit, sie schaltet mein hirn ab und ich rede/schreibe nur müll 

Übersetzung: Achte nicht auf das aussehen, sondern auf den Karaktae (wie wird der müll geschrieben), aber manchmal auch noch aufs aussehen.


----------



## Arcaine (12. Oktober 2001)

knien wir alle nieder vor moartel der über uns schwebt und wir für seinen Horizont nicht erreichbar sind, weil alles ja so kindisch ist was man von sich gibt.....
Er der Videos von dem hübschen Mädl "She" haben will natürlich aus rein technischen Gründen. 

Er ist über uns, 
sehen wir auf zu ihm.


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Oktober 2001)

@ Arcaine: LOL, hehe, los, macht doch ein battle, aber lyric, das wäre doch was.



@kindisch und so ich glaube das "kindisch" nicht unbedingt schlecht ist, man lacht doch eher als zu heulen, und wenn man mit einem "kindischem" verhalten anderen leuten spass macht, warum nicht, ich hatte damit noch nie probs, eher im gegenteil, dadurch lachen viele die sonnst wohl eher kaum lachen, aber egal. Ich glaube nicht das wir jetzt über kindisch oder nicht diskutieren sollte, jedem das seine, jeder ist ander, wenn das nicht so wäre, dann...... (denkt euch den rest)


----------



## ghaleon (12. Oktober 2001)

> ey leute, fraun brauch die welt!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ohne diese geschöpfe des himmels würden wir alle nicht leben!!!



idiot ohne kerls auch net oda 



> Ich glaub sie wird mit der ganzen Konkurrenz ned so ganz fertig. Amre shiver.... *fg*



ich denke schon das shiver keine probs hat mit den andern weibern hier fertig zu werden *wegduck*



> @kindisch und so ich glaube das "kindisch" nicht unbedingt schlecht ist



oh doch ist es


----------



## Mayday (12. Oktober 2001)

man ghaleon nimm nich immer alles so ernst und streng!
wenn du es nich leiden kannst wenn andere kindisch sind lass uns doch den spaß! Nur weil du keine frohe natur bist musst du uns nich versuchen den spaß zu nehmen!

May


----------



## Shiivva (12. Oktober 2001)

uih. fühl mich geschmeichelt...hatte befürchtet, ihr ignoriert mich 

aber fotos sind fotos, mehr nicht.

(bin 21 (@mayday), und @arcaine: habe schon einen Freund ...)


----------



## NeoX (12. Oktober 2001)

*...*

is wohl etwas zu spät für das posting aber eher gings halt nicht...
also...
ich finde man erkennt sofort das she eine "mädchen" (wenn ich das so sagen darf" ist...
und außerdem sieht sie auch noch gut aus...


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von ghaleon _
> *
> idiot ohne kerls auch net oda
> *




Und was ist mit künstlicher befruchtung du idi!!!


----------



## basti (12. Oktober 2001)

gott..seit wievielen jahren ist die menschheit dazu
in der lage künstlich zu befruchten?


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Oktober 2001)

meine fresse, nehmt doch nicht alles so erst!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghaleon (12. Oktober 2001)

smallb du bist ein idiot


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Oktober 2001)

ohhhhh, ich bin ein idiot, ohh mein gott. Ihr seid sowas von unlustig. Bloss nicht mal einen spass verstehen, nehmt alles immer VOLL ernst, regt euch über jeden klein sche|ss und mülll auf, meine fresse. 

Alleine "smallb du bist ein idiot" der einzige idiot bist du (ihr) weil du (ihr) wohl kein bischen spass abkönnt!!!


----------



## ghaleon (12. Oktober 2001)

nur weil ich net deinen scheisshumor versteh?
ich versteh auf jeden fall humor


----------



## MrBarcode (12. Oktober 2001)

> Und was ist mit künstlicher befruchtung du idi!!!



die funktioniert allerdings auch nicht *ganz* ohne einen Beitrag von nem Mann!


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Oktober 2001)

ja, dann versteh dein satan oder was weiss ich denn humor!! Da sche|ss ich doch drauf, haupsache es kommt beim nächsten mal nicht wieder so ein müll.

Achja, ich habe nie gesagt das man keine männer dafür braucht, erst lesen, dann schreiben, oder nicht?? Schön doof wat? Ach egal, hab kein bock mich mit dir übers i-net zu streiten (<-lol)



-edit
@ MrBarcode´: Mein gott, dann schreibe ich nächstes mal BITTE NICHT ERNST NEHMEN davor, damit ihr sowas versteht!!!!!!!


----------



## ghaleon (12. Oktober 2001)

> ja, dann versteh dein satan oder was weiss ich denn humor!!



ich versteh net so ganz was du damit sagen wolltest





> Achja, ich habe nie gesagt das man keine männer dafür braucht, erst lesen, dann schreiben, oder nicht??



darum gings dabei aber 
schoen doof wat?



> (<-lol)



willst du damit sagen du lachst ueber dich selbst
gerechtfertigt waers ja


----------



## shiver (12. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Moartel _
> *Mir kommts aber ein wenig so vor als ob sich shiver hier als Oberglucke vom Hühnerhaufen etablieren will *tiefduck*
> 
> Ich glaub sie wird mit der ganzen Konkurrenz ned so ganz fertig. Amre shiver.... *fg* *



vielen dank für deine sehr intelligente meinung und deinen kommentar. 

mein anliegen war allerdings das niveau hier nicht gaaaaaaanz so tief zu halten, das hat sich hier aber wohl erledigt. euer dummes geschwätz, eure dummen postings, das alles geht mir hier mächtig auf die nerven. ich spiele seit mehreren wochen mit dem gedanken tutorials.de zu verlassen und so minderbemittelte sachen die hier in letzter zeit geboten werden machen mir die entscheidung ehrlichgesagt leicht.

cheers.


----------



## basti (12. Oktober 2001)

och kinnas!
komm, habt euch wieder alle lieb


----------



## basti (12. Oktober 2001)

"Die gute Unterhaltung besteht nicht darin, 
daß man selbst etwas gescheites sagt, 
sondern das man etwas Dummes anhören kann."


----------



## Shiivva (12. Oktober 2001)

@shiver

Ignorier solches Gerede doch einfach..ok ich gebs zu, dass das schwer fällt..
Weiss auch nicht, was aus diesem Thread, der eigentlich bis vor einen paar Postings ganz cool war, geworden ist...
Lass Dich bitte nicht von solchen, na ja, pubertären Gesprächen verjagen!


----------



## ghaleon (12. Oktober 2001)

@basti
genau deswegen bin ich hier am board^^


----------



## shiver (12. Oktober 2001)

das hier war mal ein ziemlich gutes user board...... aber langsam krieg ich das gefühl dass es zu ne sammelstelle für dumme leute geworden ist.... und dabei meine ich immer nur ein paar wenige, die dann aber den anderen den ganzen spass nehmen.....


----------



## HeRaTiK (12. Oktober 2001)

=[


leuts..reisst euch mal zusammen.. ihr bringt das hier immer so zum eskalieren....

leute die hier so negativ auffallen werden halt gebanned... so einfach ist das!

schwarze schafe gibts halt immer...


----------



## Moartel (12. Oktober 2001)

Ich finds schade dass hier anscheinend alles zerbricht. Wenn ich daran denke wie das war als ich hierherkam.... Aber davon will ich gar nicht reden weil das eine völlig andere Situation war.
Ich fänds schade wenn shiver gehen würde weil sie noch eine derer ist die schon ziemlich lange hier sind. 
plz stay with us shiver

Ich werde mich für meinen Teil bemühen solche eskalierenden Threads zu meiden und mich nicht auf das Niveau der postinggeilen Minderheit (??) hier begeben. Wenn das jetzt wieder einer falsch auffasst tut's mir leid. Für ihn. Das Niveau ist leider wirklich immer niedriger geworden und ich kann nur hoffen dass z.B. das Projekt des PHP-Portalskripts das Niveau wieder heben wird und evtl. tutorials.de ein Anlaufpunkt für derartige Sachen werden kann. Ich würde mich freuen wenn es öfter mal solche Projekte gäbe. Leider habe ich bis jetzt nur von diesem Portal gehört und damals als Dunsti das Forum schreiben wollte wäre ich ja fast mit von der Partie gewesen. Ich bedauere dass ich zu wenig Zeit habe um selbst ein Projekt zu leiten. An Ideen würde es mir kaum mangeln.

Nun ja, ich hoffe einfach dass es wieder mehr wie früher wird einige Unsitten aufhören. Insbesondere das direkte beschimpfen von Mitgliedern wie ich es erst seit sehr kurzer Zeit gesehen habe.


----------



## JuXX (12. Oktober 2001)

*leute?*

Aber sonst geht es euch noch gut oder?

ihr sollt pic´s posten und nicht beleidigen
das ist doch hier wie auf em flo markt
poste jetzt bitte bilder von euch ! ok!
danke!


----------



## Arcaine (12. Oktober 2001)

das hört sich an wie ne Grabrede ich verstehs ned


also man kanns übertreiben auch mit den bösen anderen, das was du im moment von dir gibst grad das ich ned in tränen ausbreche so solls glaub ich rüberkommen wie arm du nicht bist das du diese threads lesen und dann noch deinen KOmmentar abgeben musst.

tu bitte ned so als wären hier 100% Warmduscher und du bist der einzige der was in der Birne hat.

solch übertriebenheiten kann ich leider ned ausstehen.


mfg Arcaine


----------



## JuXX (12. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Arcaine _
> *das hört sich an wie ne Grabrede ich verstehs ned
> 
> 
> ...



war der text jetzt etwa für mich?
wen ja was soll das ?


----------



## Arcaine (12. Oktober 2001)

ähm der war für moartel war irgendwie logisch oder?

was ich geschrieben habe und du vorhin gepostet hast hat ja ned wirklich was damit zu tun.


----------



## JuXX (12. Oktober 2001)

*k*

ok ich poste erst wieder wenn einer pics postet cya


----------



## ghaleon (12. Oktober 2001)

ich hab 2 pics gepostet^^


----------



## Moartel (13. Oktober 2001)

@ Arcaine
Ich tu sicher nicht so als ob ich der einzige bin der was drauf hat. Ich bin nur einer der wenigen die meistens eher ernst an die Sache rangehen (auch wenn man nicht immer alles für bar Münze nehmen darf was ich schreibe) und deshalb hier wohl etwas auffallen. Wenn dir das nicht passt ist es deine Sache. Übertrieben ist das nicht allzu viel. Ich bin schon etwas länger dabei als du und es gibt in der Tat Entwicklungen die nicht unbedingt gut sind. Besonders das Niveau ist deutlich gesunken.


----------



## drash (13. Oktober 2001)

ich finde es auch sehr schade, dass dieses board hier einfach so auseinanderfällt. viele dumme, pubertäre, aber auch ein paar sehr eingebildete leute, die auch noch meinen, dass sie immer recht haben. so zeug geht mir wirklich auf den wecker und ich denke, dass es nicht nur mir so geht. shiver hat es ja auch schon angesprochen, dass sie gehen möchte, aber für mich ist sie gerade die, die mir eingebildet und als herrin dieses boards erscheint. zuerst zettelt sie hier ein thema an, auf das ich nicht näher eingehen will und nachdem das ganze wegen ihrem thread zu eskalieren droht, will sie die anderen als pubertär und kindisch bezeichnen!!

es gibt noch viele solche sachen, die ich jetzt nicht näher aufzählen möchte.

falls mir noch jemand eine antwort auf meinen thread geben möchte, bin ich ab heute nur noch per pm zu erreichen, die foren lese ich jetzt nicht mehr durch und verschwinde somit von diesem board, da es mir einfach hier nicht mehr gefällt.


machts gut!!


----------



## JuXX (13. Oktober 2001)

*können wir wieder zum Punkt kommen*

also das bin ich in pixxel manier

hehe


----------



## daGo (13. Oktober 2001)

@juxx
nettes pic, aber nimm es lieber wieder raus, du weißt selbst warum!


----------



## JuXX (13. Oktober 2001)

*hehe LOL*

jeder hat die addy links weg gemacht
auch shiver oder meinst du sie hat jedes pixxel gemahlt?
ne also 
take it easy!!


----------



## daGo (13. Oktober 2001)

puuh, komm grad vonna disse, bin ich müde...
hab zwar schon ein pic gepostet...egal hier noch eins:


----------



## JuXX (13. Oktober 2001)

*hehe  ganz schön eitel der bub*

noch schnell die haare gestylt das alles sitzt=


----------



## Klon (13. Oktober 2001)

Mir machts auch keinen Spass mehr hier.

ICH HAB SON HALZ!


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (13. Oktober 2001)

Ich schliesse mich dem an. Ein paar Leute, die hier die Stimmung nachhaltig geschädigt haben, können sich schonmal vorab von ihren Accounts verabschieden. Leute, so geht's nicht 

In dem Thread sollte sich ganz locker mit Bild vorgestellt werden und nach ein paar Wochen ist das in eine Kindergarten-reife Szenerie abgerutscht. Wir werden intern darüber abstimmen, wer vom Board fliegt und zukünftig werden wir bei solchen Vorkommnissen knallhart durchgreifen. Keine gelben Karten mehr, sondern gleich Account weg  

Das sind wir einfach den Members schuldig, die sich an gewisse Umgangsformen halten und gottlob sind das noch die meisten.

Thema geschlossen - Konsequenzen folgen :-(


----------

